# New M3 order info...



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

"Thanks" to this board I'm now looking at a custom order on the paint for my M3. My dealer has experience in this and verified that it's $1900 additional. 

They also mentioned that the paint and and $1000 needs to be paid up front and is not refundable if I back out.

Still have not driven one and they don't have a demo nor do they expect one anytime soon.

I'm not worried about the car but I would like to play with the SMG, if I hate it I'm out $3000.

Hmmm.........


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

What color? Sterling?


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Actually I'm thinking of Techno Violet. We've got an E36 M3 in the club that is this color and I've always liked it.

If not I'll go with the Steel Grey/Imola.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2002)

Hmm...either color is going to be great looking! I like the individuality of the Technoviolet though. I still have not seen one in person but I hope to soon! Good luck with the purchase decision!


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

pixA4 said:


> *Hmm...either color is going to be great looking! I like the individuality of the Technoviolet though. I still have not seen one in person but I hope to soon! Good luck with the purchase decision! *


My thought exactly on the TV. It would be cool to have a "rare" color in this car.

I'll let ya guys know what I decide.


----------



## Imola Ed (Dec 23, 2001)

Estoril Blue! Ever since seeing the E46 M3 in that color, it's my new favorite special order color. I like it on the E36, but it looks sooooo good on the E46. Really shows the lines of the car off!


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Ya, I got the photo off this BBS that showed a TV and EB.
Both look awesome!

Tough decision


----------



## Guillermo (Mar 16, 2002)

I've actually seen an E46 M3 in TV :yikes: ...I would get sterling or Imola :thumb:


----------



## exsilio (Mar 7, 2002)

TV is cool, but might you get tired of it?

Sterling is surprisingly awesome. If I was going to order a custom color that would be the one to choose...sporty yet refined looking...awesome. But I love my Carbon Black too.

I would say SMG2 is well worth the extra $2400. I love mine. And everyone that I have spoken with that has played around with it, loves it too, many are selling their 2001's with 6spd to get the SMG in the 2002's.

Try to find someone on the board that lives close to you to let you play with it. You get something far faster than manual, yet at the same time as convenient as an auto when the situation calls for it.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Techno Violet Kicks A$$!!*










http://www.cuttermotors.com/jon_shafer/techno02.jpg
http://www.cuttermotors.com/jon_shafer/techno03.jpg
http://www.cuttermotors.com/jon_shafer/techno04.jpg
http://www.cuttermotors.com/jon_shafer/techno05.jpg
http://www.cuttermotors.com/jon_shafer/techno06.jpg
http://www.cuttermotors.com/jon_shafer/techno07.jpg
http://www.cuttermotors.com/jon_shafer/techno08.jpg
http://www.cuttermotors.com/jon_shafer/techno09.jpg
http://www.cuttermotors.com/jon_shafer/techno10.jpg


----------



## exsilio (Mar 7, 2002)

friends dont let friends drive TV


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

*UPDATE.......*

Now my dealer says a year to a year and a half. 2003/2004 models only if I order now.

:yikes:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: UPDATE.......*



in_d_haus said:


> *Now my dealer says a year to a year and a half. 2003/2004 models only if I order now.
> 
> :yikes: *


in_d:

That is BS. Well, it may be true at that dealership, but trust me--if you wanted a car speced to your order, you could have one in 4 or 5 months easily, at MSRP. I am a regular at the org M3 board, and every few weeks there are reports of open allocations with no takers.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

YUP, I agree. This dealer is the only one in Wash that doesn't markup the price though. They sell for MSRP where the other two markup 3 and 7%.

I'm going to check with the Portland dealers and maybe even some of the midwest dealers, I've heard of deliverys in the 6 month range from some people.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

So //M types please explain this to me. When a dealer has an open allocation what does that mean? Is it that someone has said "no thanks"? or that BMW has said they get so many and they have not sold the ones they get?

I'm not willing to take someone elses car unless it has everything I'm looking for, no more, no less. In a less expensive car I'd be open to this but not in one that is 60K.

I've always been a buy from the lot kind of guy so this ordering thing is new to me.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

in_d_haus said:


> *So //M types please explain this to me. When a dealer has an open allocation what does that mean? Is it that someone has said "no thanks"? or that BMW has said they get so many and they have not sold the ones they get?
> 
> I'm not willing to take someone elses car unless it has everything I'm looking for, no more, no less. In a less expensive car I'd be open to this but not in one that is 60K.
> 
> I've always been a buy from the lot kind of guy so this ordering thing is new to me. *


Here's what happens, whether for an M car or not, AFAIK.

Every month (I believe it usually happens on the 3rd or 4th Wednesday of the month) BMWNA contacts each one of their dealers and tells them that they will be sending them 'X' number of cars of each model. For example, on March 27, BMWNA tells your dealer, we are allocating you 5 325i's, 5 330ci's, 4 X5 3.0's, etc. etc.....and 2 M3 coupes to be built in May.

Now, each dealership will then take all of these allocations and determine exactly the specs of each and every car they get allocated. So, if they have customers who have placed orders or are on a waiting list for these kinds of cars, they will go to those customers and say, "Okay Mr. Haus--we got our March allocations in yesterday, and one of those allocations was for an M3 coupe. Since you are at the top of our waiting list, we will let you spec out this allocation that we received."

This happens on M3's 330i's, X5's--everything. Obviously, not all models have orders or waiting lists. As a result, the dealership has a specific deadline (before the allocation hits status 112) that they MUST send their orders to BMWNA. If the dealership had no one interested in, say, a 325i that month, it is up to someone (sales manager maybe?) to spec out that allocation. The manager would obviously try to spec out a car he thinks will sell more easily--that's why you see so many TiSilver 3ers out there.

That's what I mean when I say "open allocations". Believe it or not, there are indeed dealerships with NO wait lists for M3's right now--you just have to hunt them down. So, these dealerships without a waiting list still get their monthly allocation from BMWNA for an M3. If they can't find a customer to spec out their allocation, they must spec it out themselves. (or, most likely, I would think they would work a swap where one dealer will "take" the unspeced allocation in return for sending a different model's allocation back).

So yes, there are some allocations that simply get ordered by the sales manager and then must try to be sold as is. However, I do believe that with some investigative work, you could find one of these open allocations that have yet to be speced so that you could have the exact car/options you want.

The Midwest is definitely the best place to look, I think. Pretty much anywhere on the West coast is pretty tough.

Someone (Mr Shafer?) please correct me if any of this is inaccurate. :eeps:


----------



## Imola Ed (Dec 23, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *
> Someone (Mr Shafer?) please correct me if any of this is inaccurate. :eeps: *


Sounds about right. Wow, it's hard to believe there's people with no wait lists. One thing is for sure - don't try a smaller dealership, they get such small allocations it'll take forever if there's a wait. I remember calling a place in Nevada and they said there was 14 people on their list and I thought "hey, that's not that long", but they said the wait was about a year! :yikes:

Meanwhile, my dealer has been chugging through them. I think I started out around #60 or so. Of course, the annoying thing was that my salesperson called me way before they were even taking orders, etc. and wanted to know if I wanted to be on the list. I said no thanks. Later on on changed my mind. I would have already had my car a LONG time ago. But, on the other hand, I do like getting a late model 2002. Makes me feel better about getting a model that they are very experienced at building now - maybe there'll be less production flaws.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Last time I was at Passport in MD, I asked casually about the wait list for M3s. The salesman told me that they had open allocations either this month or next, and that if I wanted a car it would be no longer than four-five months to delivery. He also offered MSRP.



atyclb said:


> *
> 
> Here's what happens, whether for an M car or not, AFAIK.
> 
> ...


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Thanks! I think that's correct from what I've heard from others.
So you may be asking yourself "why haven't you ordered yet?"

Well the truth is I'm waffling. "Why", ok, I'll share.

First off I was looking at custom colors to make the car as individual to me as possible. I've actually decided to stick with the factory colors (SG/IR)

Now what I'm waffling over is the cost. I can afford this car, plain and simple. BUT... even with 15K down (which is what I'm planning) the car will be over $1000/mo (nearly double my current payment (this includes insurance)) I can do a lot with $1000/mo.

That's why I'm waffling. Will I end up getting one? If they were making book in Vegas on this I'd say yes...I want the car, I've always wanted an //M. 

I just have to get my nerve up and spend the cash. I didn't even have a car payment till a year ago when I got my 325, I'm still in shock on that.

I know if I ever get to actually drive one I'll be running to the dealer and shoving handfulls of money in their pockets.

Ok, 'nuff rambling
Haus


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Oh, plus now that I have S03s on my 325...I LOVE THIS CAR!
Of course S03s on an //M...... With the 19" wheels.... It truely boggles the mind!


----------

